# Southern Turkey Tag



## huntinfool (Nov 1, 2007)

Can anyone give me a snow depth report down on the Boulders? I have a Southern Turkey tag and I'm not sure what we will be able to get into this year compared to last. Any info. would be appreciated. Thanks

Huntinfool


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

DEEP!

This year will be a late one for getting into the back country for sure.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Other than maybe access to public ground, it don't matter how deep the snow is cause pretty much if you can't get there, the birds won't be there. They don't get up into that deep snow. They will stay at the fringe of the snow and below, munchin away on new greens and scratchin for seeds and bugs.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

The south slopes are burning off fast,,even on Boulder. I drove across I-70 and down I-15 to
St. George yesterday,,lots of snow around Beaver.

Going to scout birds in the Veyo,Central, and 
Enterprise areas tomarrow. I'm kicking around the
idea of hunting down here the first week..
Last year that second week of april was NASTY on
Fillmore!,,Rained and cold for 5 strait days.

I also might go back home on Hwy 12 over Boulder
sunday,,If I do, I'll post ya an awsome snow report. :wink:


----------



## huntinfool (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks everyone maybe I'll be hunting the main street of Boulder town  I'll be looking for your update Goofy.

Huntinfool


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

huntinfool said:


> Thanks everyone maybe I'll be hunting the main street of Boulder town  I'll be looking for your update Goofy.
> 
> Huntinfool


Don't even think about it, I've had that spot staked out for a month


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Just got home and sorry huntinfool,,No Boulder snow report this week,,,,

I had an unexpected invitation to golf Dixie Red Hills early this morning,,
couldn't pass it up, cut into my scouting time coming home..

I did find some turkeys 30 minutes from St. George though, I'll be watching the
weather close,,,I'm "up in the air" BAD as to were we'll hunt on the opening....
Stayed on I-15 coming home,,Fillmore and Oak Creek look very tempting.
I love hunting turkeys there too... :wink:


----------



## huntinfool (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks Goofy sounds like you had a great time. I'm going to take a side trip Easter Sunday from Moab to Torry  We will see what it looks like then.

Huntinfool


----------



## utduckguy (Dec 30, 2009)

I find it puzzleing why you guys post the areas you are scouting and anounce it to the state.You guys spend your time,money to let others now the general areas you are scouting have fun hunting with the other hundreds of hunters :shock: hunting your birds you spent watching. :shock:


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Went by the Boulder today there is still a lot of snow in the high country but not much lower down.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

utduckguy said:


> I find it puzzleing why you guys post the areas you are scouting and anounce it to the state.You guys spend your time,money to let others now the general areas you are scouting have fun hunting with the other hundreds of hunters :shock: hunting your birds you spent watching. :shock:


We are just mentioning entire mountain ranges, not specific drainage's or canyons...

The southern turkey tag covers several MILLION acres and only 1,100 LE permits...

I know so many places we could go on this first hunt and never see another hunter
its CRAZY!! lets see, Pine Valley, Cedar Mountain, Paunsaugunt, Escalante mountain,
Griffin mountain, Parker mountain, Thousand Lakes mountain , Boulder , Dutton , Monroe,
Beaver mountain, Phavant Fillmore, Oak Creek, Fish Lake, And west of I-15 to Nevada!!!

I did this off the top of my head, did I miss any?? And only 1,100 tags. Sweet hunt.


----------



## huntinfool (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks it should be a great hunt. I'm down in Moab for a week, I don't ever remember this much snow on the La Sals this time of the year.
Huntinfool


----------

